# Crosby Beach



## woldsweather (Apr 9, 2021)

Has anyone used this site recently? ie last summer? Just wondered if it was still likely to be OK to O/N there, we have to make a visit to the area next week.


----------



## Brockley (Apr 9, 2021)

We stayed there many times in the past in order to see friends in Liverpool before getting the ferry back to the IOM. Last time we stayed and that was some years ago, new signs had been put up saying no overnighting, no one bothered us but haven’t been back .


----------

